# Clipping baby wings



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

How old should baby cockatiels be before I clip their wings. I have 3 babies that are 5 weeks old and I cant take them out without them flying all around the house.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend clipping their wings until they are fully learned how to fly. If you clip them now, it will be hard for them to learn later. Flying is good for baby birds since they can build their chest muscles.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree. Young chicks need to learn how to fly before wings get clipped. Beaker wasn't allowed to fledge as a chick and had some problems with his wings. His feathers grew in crooked for years according to the owner who had him before me. And she kept them that way. When I got him, I had to gradually trim his feathers to grow in straight. He didn't know how to fly well at all, and even with his new feathers, he dropped like a rock. I had to teach him how to fly right at 5 years old. He is fine now, but his wings were really weak. It's important for their health to let them practice flying first


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely wait til the babies are older. Try working with them with food and treats to get them to hang out with you. Right now they are curious and want to explore, as long as the room is safe to do so there is nothing wrong with that. Fledging is a very important part of a babies growth.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

The breeder that we got Bobbi from clipped his wings when he was 6 weeks old or under so when we had him home he wasn't a very good flyer and would crash land most times. I think you should wait longer so they can learn how to fly properly


----------

